
SRE Classroom, or How to Build a Distributed System in 3 Hours - yarapavan
https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protected-files/srecon18americas_slides_virji.pdf
======
yarapavan
Usenix page:
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon18americas/presentat...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon18americas/presentation/virji)

